# Anyone expecting their FIRST in April 2013?



## pbl_ge

I just got my first BFP, and I know I'm not the only new scaredy-cat! Who else is in this boat with me? :flower:


----------



## Welshgem81

Hi there. Congratulations on your bfp
Had my first bfp yesterday and also due in April. Cant believe it..so excited but also nervous


----------



## lily28

Congrats on your BFP! I'm also expecting my 1st, I'm 5w&3d :) my EDD is April 18th.


----------



## RKW

Hiya! I'm also expecting my 1st in April, I'm due on the 1st (April fools day!)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Lily! And congrats to Welsh! Do you know how many dpo you are? 

Is anyone else FREAKING out every time they go to the bathroom? I'm terrified of seeing blood!


----------



## lily28

I had a small cramp, period pain like one a few nights ago. I was scared shitless, and the same night I had a dream of having some blood and was crying in my sleep. I guess it is my way of dealing with scary stuff... I suppress them so deep I only deal with it in my dreams.


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats to you, RKW, also!

Lily, that makes total sense! Just so long as it stays in dreams?

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

This is my first too - 1st April approx haven't been scanned yet.

I feel better than before I was pregnant.. my skin is better, but I do feel even more tired!


----------



## lily28

Thanks, I'm a private person and not very chatty about baby stuff so it helps being hear and talking about this with you girls :)

No symptoms at all, except big boobs and positive tests. Hopefully I will have a breezy pregnancy. I have a lot of energy, I sleep well and I feel pretty good.


----------



## Sesameseed

This is my first. I got my BFP at 4 weeks, currently 5w 1d, EDD 20/04/2013 :)


----------



## NurseSooz

I got mine last tues - I'm 4+1 weeks and due April 27th - I'm nurse who sees miscarriage a lot in my job so I'm so scared of miscarrying! I was so naive to think that the stress would be over when I got my BFP! Love and luck for 9 months to all!


----------



## Welshgem81

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Lily! And congrats to Welsh! Do you know how many dpo you are?
> 
> Is anyone else FREAKING out every time they go to the bathroom? I'm terrified of seeing blood!

Don't know how many dpo i am. I'd given up with the sticks last month and my cycle was all over the place.
I'm checking for blood all the time too. I so hope it's a sticker.

Anyone have sore boobs? Mine are killing and I'm starting to get the sicky feeling! But its all worth it :cloud9:


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! I too am expecting my first! Currently 7 weeks!!! :)


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey, nurse! You and I are just days apart! Congratulations to you!!!

I'm a bit jealous of Lily. I've got a ton of symptoms, and actually don't feel all that great. It's possible that this has finally cured my insomnia (yay!), because that certainly isn't an issue--I'm really tired! And I, too, have sore boobs, my back hurts, and my stomach feels...odd. I also had a lot of dizziness during the TWW, but less these past few days. My appetite has definitely been off, so I just sent OH to the grocery store with a list of comfort foods. Heehee.


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats, TCC!


----------



## pbl_ge

Oh, and I missed Sesame. Congratulations to you, too, and I love the name!!!


----------



## maggie111

Yes! I'm expecting 14th April! I've never been pregnant before, and I've been trying for over 1.5 years! At first I was just so nervous and petrified and then after a couple of days I thought "To hell with it! I'm going to celebrate it whilst it's here!"

There's a 90% chance that this baby will be born happy and healthy and I'm just going to enjoy that, and celebrate every day it sticks around as it means there's even more chance it will stay!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm SO HAPPY!!!! Today I've done nothing apart from sit down and feel happy!!! :yipee:


----------



## firstymemommy

This will my first!!! I have loads of symptoms..

I have insomnia , and gas. I also have weird tugs in my tummy. I have alot of bathroom runs. Cramping and vivid dreams.

I am anticipating sore boobs and MS.

Due April 9, 2013!!!!


----------



## Boumpa

I am due with my first April 6! I have had a lot of constipation and bathroom runs, and feeling like I am going to throw up but just spitting up... I have been petrified like everyone else... I actually managed to convince my doc to get me an early ultrasound so I have my first one this upcoming thursday! I don'r like that they won't confirm through a blood test... the docs just laugh at me since I had 7 positive pregnancy tests and never got my period...but I need some tangible proof so i can'r wait for the ultrasound!


----------



## pbl_ge

Maggie, I LOVE that attitude! :dance: Good for you! And congratulations!!!

You, too, Firsty! Sheesh, when did you start getting morning sickness? And are the dreams good or bad?

Yay for all of us!


----------



## Bensyboo

Hi,

I just got my BFP on Wedsnesday after an ectopic and removal of my right tube in May 2011. Very very scared but trying my best to be positive!

Have been having tummy aches and pains but so far no bleeding thank god.

My boobs are really sore but apart from that not really much change in myself.

Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months!! Xx


----------



## firstymemommy

When i am not having insomnia , my dreams are bad :) I am often fighting or running frombor arguing with people i dont know and have never met.

I wake up clenching sheets with my covers all over the floor , EVERYNIGHT! We are now on night 15 as of yesterday i call sleepless or really interactive. The kicker is how vivid they appear now..A common symptom my baby is hanging on!


----------



## dollface85

Due date is 4/28/13, and right now Im really irritated cause my head is pounding, and my stomach won't stop twinging, or producing gas. Im also emotional and nervous and Im trying to take this stress free but after experiencing one m/c last year its hard. But we must stay positive!


----------



## pbl_ge

Bensyboo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my BFP on Wedsnesday after an ectopic and removal of my right tube in May 2011. Very very scared but trying my best to be positive!
> 
> Have been having tummy aches and pains but so far no bleeding thank god.
> 
> My boobs are really sore but apart from that not really much change in myself.
> 
> Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months!! Xx

Congratulations, Bensy!!! Sorry to hear about your ectopic. :hugs: That must have been really terrible. FX for a H&H baby this time!!!



firstymemommy said:


> When i am not having insomnia , my dreams are bad :) I am often fighting or running frombor arguing with people i dont know and have never met.
> 
> I wake up clenching sheets with my covers all over the floor , EVERYNIGHT! We are now on night 15 as of yesterday i call sleepless or really interactive. The kicker is how vivid they appear now..A common symptom my baby is hanging on!

Ouch. That sounds really uncomfortable! Hopefully a short-lived symptom? But I definitely agree that the symptoms are reassuring in some sense--there really is a baby in there! 



dollface85 said:


> Due date is 4/28/13, and right now Im really irritated cause my head is pounding, and my stomach won't stop twinging, or producing gas. Im also emotional and nervous and Im trying to take this stress free but after experiencing one m/c last year its hard. But we must stay positive!

Hi, doll! Congrats to you again! Boy, I'm really glad I'm not the only one who isn't feeling so great--this sounds about like me, although my back hurts more than my head. Sorry to hear about your m/c. :hugs: 

When do you ladies think we'll start relaxing and not worrying? Or is that when the kid is 25?


----------



## Linzs304

This is my first as well! I have sore boobs, exhausted, bloating and gas. I'm also starting to get some nausea/food aversions and definitely more hungry! I love being pregnant so far! I have my first Dr appt on Friday :)


----------



## dollface85

I believe I will have a deep breath for the first time after hearing/seeing a HB, will start to relax after 12 weeks and then just over worry till the kid is 80 =P


----------



## RomaTomato

I am due April 15 with our first :) This is my third pregnancy, I had a blighted ovum a year ago and a chemical in June of this year. I am not even going to bother worrying about stuff, whatever happens is going to happen regardless of whether I take the time to fret or not! I have an appointment with a OB/GYN tomorrow and hope he will grant me an early ultrasound! 

I had my betas done last week and they were 1501 @ 17 dpo and 5321 @ 20 dpo, so everything is looking good thus far.


----------



## pbl_ge

Linzs304 said:


> This is my first as well! I have sore boobs, exhausted, bloating and gas. I'm also starting to get some nausea/food aversions and definitely more hungry! I love being pregnant so far! I have my first Dr appt on Friday :)

Congratulations, Linzs!!!!! That sounds about like how I feel. I went by the doc this AM to get a progesterone test, and had them run the pregnancy test, too. Still pregnant. I actually cried that time, even though I didn't at home. 



dollface85 said:


> I believe I will have a deep breath for the first time after hearing/seeing a HB, will start to relax after 12 weeks and then just over worry till the kid is 80 =P

 :haha:
HA!!! That's perfect!



RomaTomato said:
 

> I am due April 15 with our first :) This is my third pregnancy, I had a blighted ovum a year ago and a chemical in June of this year. I am not even going to bother worrying about stuff, whatever happens is going to happen regardless of whether I take the time to fret or not! I have an appointment with a OB/GYN tomorrow and hope he will grant me an early ultrasound!
> 
> I had my betas done last week and they were 1501 @ 17 dpo and 5321 @ 20 dpo, so everything is looking good thus far.

Congrats to you, too, Roma! I'm really jealous of those of you getting these early beta tests. Must be so reassuring!

When are you ladies planning on announcing to people? I told my good friend who is also TTC (she's a lesbian, and has her second IUI this week, so we could be really close!) and my Mom, who knows we're TTC and has been desperate for a grandbaby for 10 years. 

Have you told anyone?


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi, I am expecting my first as well, due either April 3 (my calc) or April 5 (dating scan calc). I am super nervous about having a mc, but have no real reason to worry as I don't have a terrible medical history and my mom never had any problems. But now that I have seen a hb I am a little more relieved.

My DH and I are still the only ones who know. We will probably tell immediate family next week sometime and maybe some close friends. We will tell the rest of the family and other friends after the 12 weeks... It can't come soon enough!


----------



## kintenda

Congratulations everyone! We are expecting our first in April too! Found out today and I am around 6+3! Normally I would have tested way before now but I had an laparoscopic appendectomy two weeks ago and thought that the delay was down to that! I am scared because of having had the surgery but I am hopeful after reading studies about laparoscopies in pregnancy, and our eggy is obviously doing well as I got a 3+ on a digi this morning!! Woo!


----------



## Lish123

<---- This girl is also due to join the first-timers club next April.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Congrats to all APRIL mommies...

I'm due April 13 although going to the doc. to confirm.. I'm so excited and nervous.. I'm a first time mommy :)


----------



## Karenesque9

I'm due April 30!


----------



## louloublue

Hi Ladies,
I am also due in April - approx 8th - this is our first baby and was conceived through FET - frozen embryo transfer after a failed fresh ivf cycle about a year ago. We are super nervous but sooo excited too as this it has taken 8 years to get us to this point.
We have an early scan at our clinic tomorrow and then we are released to the nhs - so want everything to be well tomorrow.
happy and healthy 9 months to all of us xxx


----------



## Rainbow1866

Hi! I am also due in April. I think around the 7th. I go for my first ultrasound in 4 days on Friday.....extremely nervous. My boobs are really sore and have grown a full size! I have some aches and cramps in my tummy. I am a bit more tired then usual. I don't really have much morning sickness. Wishing everyone a healthy 9 months!


----------



## Crownjewelz

RomaTomato said:


> I am due April 15 with our first :) This is my third pregnancy, I had a blighted ovum a year ago and a chemical in June of this year. I am not even going to bother worrying about stuff, whatever happens is going to happen regardless of whether I take the time to fret or not! I have an appointment with a OB/GYN tomorrow and hope he will grant me an early ultrasound!
> 
> I had my betas done last week and they were 1501 @ 17 dpo and 5321 @ 20 dpo, so everything is looking good thus far.

I feel the same way you do. This is also my third pregnancy after two losses this passed year. I'st not even worth worrying about. It's not like we can do anything to change it at this point. Not to same I'm not in the bathroom checking sometimes. :haha: 
For now, while I'm still pregnant; I'm going to enjoy it. Morning sickness and all. 

Im due the day before you are 4-14-13


----------



## Dosey

Hello April ladies - congratulations to you all.

I am also expecting my first and am due on April 6th :happydance:


----------



## doggylover

Hi all, my first little baba is due sometime around April 9th, fingers crossed!


----------



## pbl_ge

Wow! Lots of BFPs around here! Congratulations to BJS, Kintenda, Lish, Angel, Karen, Loulou, Rainbow, Jewelz, Dosey, and DoggyLover!!!! Especially to those of you who have had more troubled routes to get here! 

:wohoo:

FX for everyone! Have you told people yet?


----------



## Boumpa

Dosey,

We have the same due date!


----------



## New mummy.

Very scared and nervous month think It will sink in until I have a scan spoke to Gp today and started taking colic acid 
My symptoms are ........ Period like cramps nausea, sore nipples , tired , heartburn ( 3 nights in a row never had it before and stops me sleeping ) , and I can't stop eating ahha , congrats to u all , anyone getting different symptoms ? x x


----------



## New mummy.

EDD 19/04/2013 , very nervous don't think it will become real until I have a scan , congratulating u all will be nice to speak to you as we will be feeling the same xxxxxx


----------



## RomaTomato

I saw a OB/GYN today and he did a quick scan in his office, saw a little sac and was happy with that but I wanted to see a heartbeat so he got me in for a more sensitive ultrasound later in the afternoon.

We saw our tiny bean and saw a tiny flicker of a heartbeat @ 112 bpm! So happy to have seen that today :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pbl_ge

RomaTomato said:


> I saw a OB/GYN today and he did a quick scan in his office, saw a little sac and was happy with that but I wanted to see a heartbeat so he got me in for a more sensitive ultrasound later in the afternoon.
> 
> We saw our tiny bean and saw a tiny flicker of a heartbeat @ 112 bpm! So happy to have seen that today :)

WOW!!! Congratulations! That's just amazing. You find out that you're pregnant and like two weeks later there's a heartbeat. Unbelievable! 

Congrats to you, too, new mummy!


----------



## Margot

Hey all! My partner and I are expecting our first April 2013 (EDD April 14th, but since that's an "estimate" I keep telling myself late April). I am very excited but also nervous and anxious to get past the first trimester. We miscarried at 6w on Mother's Day this year and so I am constantly checking to see if I am spotting even a tiny bit - which I'm not.

Things feel very different for me this time around - upset stomach, very sore and dense breasts, occasional headaches, none if which happened last time. I am thankful for every pain and bit of nausea I feel because it reaffirms that my body is growing a healthy baby.

I am waiting to hear if I got accepted into our provincial midwifery program so I can have my babe at home (only about 1% of women here can have a legal homebirth). 

That's about it - congratulations to you all!


----------



## RomaTomato

Are you in BC, Margot? 

Congrats btw! Your EDD is a day before mine :)


----------



## Margot

No, I'm in Saskatchewan. In my city we only have five Midwives registered and licensed with the province and they can each only take one client per week. I called the day before my expected period and was still put on a wait list. You would think that with such high demand the province would change the Midwifery model of care from a "pilot project" (which is has been since 2007) had allow more Midwives to practice.

Thank you! Congrats to you too!


----------



## RomaTomato

I'm in the Skatch too!!!! Around Yorkton! Just moved back here from Victoria a few days ago, it's good to be back on the prairies!


----------



## Crownjewelz

So amazing Roma!! Lovely scan dear.


----------



## lily28

Roma congrats this looks so perfect! Can't wait for my scan!


----------



## pbl_ge

Argh! my scan isn't scheduled until September 24th! Is anyone else waiting that long?

Btw, Lily posted a fantastic article on another thread that I thought others here would enjoy reading:
https://www.fitpregnancy.com/pregnancy/health/stress-less


----------



## lily28

pbl thanks for reposting the link it is a wonderful article.

I wonder why they have scheduled your appointment that long from now? I have my scan next week... Are you going to a clinic or private practice?


----------



## wannabwatkins

I am expecting with first child due April 4th.


----------



## Rainbow1866

Congrats Roma! My ultrasound is on Friday soooo nervous! I should be around 8 weeks I think.


----------



## Rainbow1866

Thanks pbl for the article! It was just what I needed to read today. Not sure about anyone else but I have been extremely emotional lately. Pbl, will you be 12 weeks on September 24? I think most pregnant women go for 2 scans one at 12 weeks to test for abnormalties and one at 18 weeks to see anatomy and the sex of the baby. I know I had asked for a earlier ultrasound to ease my mind. I think this is the standard in Canada maybe the US is different not sure.


----------



## pbl_ge

The doc said she aims for 8-10 weeks, and 9/24 will be 9 weeks for me. That's just the time that worked best. Probably if I freak out in advance and beg they'll let me come in for an earlier scan. It's a private practice of 4 women. I kind of like how they do it, because you're supposed to see all of them before birth so that the person delivering isn't a stranger. 

Congrats to Watkins! And gl at your scan on Friday, Rainbow! I hope you'll post pics!


----------



## wannabwatkins

I will my doc does the vaginal u/s until 12 weeks hes doing this one to get better due date


----------



## kareha

I'm expecting my first at the end of March of the beginning of April. My little one is 8 weeks 5 days.


----------



## firstymemommy

I am due april 6th 2013 but i am not gonna go in for a u/s until 12 mark.


----------



## RomaTomato

I was pretty queasy today! It feels like a hangover; I'm hungry but food seems gross! I have to eat slowly or I feel like I want to throw up. Fun times!


----------



## Jess627m

Hi Ladies,

My baby is due also around april 19-20. I am about 5w3days today from my calculation since lmp. My only symptoms are big boobs, frequent bathroom trips (varies from day to day), some heartburn, and cramps. Absolutely NO MORNING SICKNESS OR NAUSEA. Unfortunately, I read a couple articles online that said MS is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy, now I am starting o get a bit nervous. Any thoughts or reassurance from pple who had no MS but great pregnancies and healthy babies?


----------



## Rainbow1866

Roma I am feeling the same way today! I actually had a really restless night with dreams of throwing up yuck! Food does not sound appealing at all! I might try eating some watermaleon.


----------



## Lish123

Jess627m said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> My baby is due also around april 19-20. I am about 5w3days today from my calculation since lmp. My only symptoms are big boobs, frequent bathroom trips (varies from day to day), some heartburn, and cramps. Absolutely NO MORNING SICKNESS OR NAUSEA. Unfortunately, I read a couple articles online that said MS is a good sign of a healthy pregnancy, now I am starting o get a bit nervous. Any thoughts or reassurance from pple who had no MS but great pregnancies and healthy babies?

No MS? You are lucky. I haven't had it too often but when I do, it's... awful. Just terrible.


----------



## Rainbow1866

Jess627, my MS just kicked in and I am 7 weeks 4 days! I had all the symptoms and still do that you have! It is nerve racking but just remember you have way higher chance of everything going right then going wrong!


----------



## Jess627m

Thanks Lish123 and Rainbow, so the MS might still be coming. But if it does not, might that mean something for the pregnancy? Or do those articles just write that it is a good sign because they want to make women suffering terrible nausea feel better? I just dont know..


----------



## Rainbow1866

I know of a few lucky women that never got MS and continued to have a healthy pregnancy. You have all the other signs so no need to worry! If you are really worried you could ask your doc for a early ultrasound. If a heart beat is detected the chance of anything going wrong is lowered to around 3% I think. Just try to stay positive easier said then done I know!


----------



## Rainbow1866

Go to page 6 and read pbl article. It was great!


----------



## RomaTomato

My mom said that she had MS with my brother and I, but none with my sister.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies please can i join? I'm due April 7th. The sickness has hit me too in the last few days :( today is a good day tho not so sick i just feel like i've been ran over by a bus - absolutley shattered!!!!


----------



## Jess627m

Rainbow1866 said:


> Go to page 6 and read pbl article. It was great!

I did read it just now, great article, deff better than the "MS is a good sign" articles! Thanks so much!!!

BTW, I forgot another HUGE symptom.....GASSSSSS.....

Omg, from upstairs and downstairs (sorry tmi)

anyone else have unbeleivable gas...?


----------



## Jess627m

I m having my first prenatal appt tomorrow at 930 am. DH is going with me. I am so excited and nervous. Praying that all turns out well. The 3% thing is also such a relief. So, after tomorrow, I know I'll feel a lot better.


----------



## lily28

Jess627m said:


> Thanks Lish123 and Rainbow, so the MS might still be coming. But if it does not, might that mean something for the pregnancy? Or do those articles just write that it is a good sign because they want to make women suffering terrible nausea feel better? I just dont know..

Actually it is not to make the women with nausea to feel better, the nausea is a very positive sign that the pregnancy is developing as it should be. Nausea is caused by the raging hormones, and sometimes lack of nausea can imply that the hormones are not developing as they should be, meaning the fetus is not growing properly. I read in many articles and medical research that the miscarriage chances are very small when there's nausea in pregnancy.
https://www.nvp-volumes.org/p1_7.htm_
:Nausea and vomiting during the first 20 weeks' gestation occurred in 69% of patients: 23% had nausea without vomiting and 46% had both nausea and vomiting. Despite significantly less weight gain during the first 20 weeks among women experiencing vomiting (mean weight gains for vomiting: 3.36 kg, nausea only: 4.41 kg, and no symptoms: 4.73 kg, p < 0.001), there was no significant difference in maternal mean weight among all three groups at the time of delivery. Nor were there any significant differences in infant birth weight associated with the presence or absence of NVP for the following pregnancy outcomes: birth weight, placental weight, neonatal body length and head circumference, 1- and 5-minute Apgar scores, and presence of severe foetal anomalies.

The only pregnancy outcome associated with NVP was miscarriage. An increased level of NVP was associated with decreased risk of miscarriage (p < 0.01). Although there was no association between NVP and threatened miscarriage, a significant effect was found on the risk of subsequent miscarriage. Patients with threatened miscarriage without symptoms of NVP had a 54.1% risk of subsequent miscarriage; those with nausea only had a 32% risk; and patients with vomiting had a 10.3% risk (i.e., the rate of miscarriage decreased with increasing level of NVP, gamma = -0.66, p < 0.001)._


----------



## lily28

Women like me without significant nausea and no vomiting have over a 50% chances to miscarry, those who vomit only a 10%...


----------



## Rainbow1866

No problem I found that article definitely made me feel better! I am burping a ton lately!


----------



## lily28

^ I'm burping a lot too! Totally unlike me... :O
Happy to know it helped you, it just made me worry more... Only wave of nausea I have is when I brush my teeth as the paste tastes funky. I feel instant gagging but I control it.

Ladies who vomit: Please drink plenty of water or other liquids so you keep your body hydrated! It is very important!


----------



## Jess627m

Thanks for the information, I guess, by what you're saying, my hormones might not be developing correctly. I hope that's not the case! If you are having nausea, I did not mean to offend you by implying that the information in the article was untrue. Sorry if it came off wrong!


----------



## lily28

Not taking it personally hun, I don't feel nauseous either, many women don't feel nauseous it is not a fool proof indicator. The info is out there and I just quote it. I'm worried as much as everyone. I'm basically bumping into discouraging info lately, I'm over 30 (17% risk of ms), my DH is over 35 (200% risk), and I'm not vomiting or feel constantly nauseous (another 50%) ... I feel like all the odds are against me and I just tough it out. I apologize if I made you worry.


----------



## Jess627m

Interesting article! I wonder what is the probability of nausea still coming. I'm only 5 weeks after all. Doesn't nausea sometimes start at 6 or 7 weeks? I feel like im on a roller coaster of emotions and questions and i don know how to stop it!


----------



## Jess627m

lily28 said:


> Not taking it personally hun, I don't feel nauseous either, many women don't feel nauseous it is not a fool proof indicator. The info is out there and I just quote it. I'm worried as much as everyone. I'm basically bumping into discouraging info lately, I'm over 30 (17% risk of ms), my DH is over 35 (200% risk), and I'm not vomiting or feel constantly nauseous (another 50%) ... I feel like all the odds are against me and I just tough it out. I apologize if I made you worry.

it makes me worried too, but im sure you and your peanut will be just fine, just think good thoughts and take i easy. i am trying to do that too, not as easy as it sounds i know, what are your other symptoms?


----------



## lily28

Sore boobs that are growing rapidly, sleepiness has hit recently and I get hungry often. No food aversion or serious cravings though, just plain hungry and quite thirsty too.
Don't mind me, I'm having my blues today, I just lost a relative and have to go to the funeral tomorow so everything seems a little bleak today... I try to get a good rest because there is going to be a tough day tomorrow.


----------



## flutterbee

I am due April 23rd, we think! lol We thought I was 6 weeks but it turns out I am only 5 weeks. Going back next Thurs. for another u/s - she is hoping we will hear the babies heartbeat!

I tested Aug. 10th and got a BFP! So I found out pretty early I guess. The only reason I even knew to test was because my temperature was staying elevated and it has never done that before. Sure enough - BFP! I had sore breasts before I tested but I assumed it could be due to AF coming soon or to the Clomid. As of now, the only other sign I really have is some slight nausea. If I don't have crackers or something every couple of hours I start to feel sick to my stomach. I've just been keeping them in my desk drawer at work and keeping fruit and veggies around.

Good luck to all of you ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## Jess627m

lily28 said:


> Sore boobs that are growing rapidly, sleepiness has hit recently and I get hungry often. No food aversion or serious cravings though, just plain hungry and quite thirsty too.

Sounds good! I've got all those too....just try and focus on the fun parts of pregnancy like thinking about how you are going to decorate the nursery, doing research for your registry items, looking at pictures of how your baby looks week by week..etc that is how i am trying to fill up my time before i got to the dr. We have got to have faith that God will bring our babies into this world..healthy and safe. It sure makes me feel better when i try to think like that...


----------



## lily28

You are absolutely right, actually I was looking at cots today and playpens :) I keep bookmarking stuff I like!

flutterbee congrats hun! H&H 9 months!


----------



## flutterbee

Jess627m said:


> Rainbow1866 said:
> 
> 
> Go to page 6 and read pbl article. It was great!
> 
> I did read it just now, great article, deff better than the "MS is a good sign" articles! Thanks so much!!!
> 
> BTW, I forgot another HUGE symptom.....GASSSSSS.....
> 
> Omg, from upstairs and downstairs (sorry tmi)
> 
> anyone else have unbeleivable gas...?Click to expand...

I just saw this and am laughing so hard because...GUILTY! I have this too lol


----------



## pbl_ge

lily28 said:


> Not taking it personally hun, I don't feel nauseous either, many women don't feel nauseous it is not a fool proof indicator. The info is out there and I just quote it. I'm worried as much as everyone. I'm basically bumping into discouraging info lately, I'm over 30 (17% risk of ms), my DH is over 35 (200% risk), and I'm not vomiting or feel constantly nauseous (another 50%) ... I feel like all the odds are against me and I just tough it out. I apologize if I made you worry.

Awww.... :hugs: I think you're a bit too early to count yourself out for nausea and vomiting, though! I thought it was typically 6/7 weeks and beyond, yes? 

And I've got all that risk going on, too. I'm 35 next month, OH is 40 in January, and so far no nausea, although I feeling a bit queasy sometimes and my appetite is definitely diminished. I'm fully expecting to feel sicker in a few weeks, although my mother never had nausea with either of her pregnancies, and both delivered healthy. 

Not that I'm not worried. I don't think I'll rest easy until that 9/24 scan! But I do know the m/c risk declines rapidly with each week of pregnancy. So, FX for both of us! Hope we can both find good ways to relax. :flower:


----------



## flutterbee

lily28 said:


> You are absolutely right, actually I was looking at cots today and playpens :) I keep bookmarking stuff I like!
> 
> flutterbee congrats hun! H&H 9 months!

Thank you, Lily!!


----------



## Lish123

Jess627m said:


> BTW, I forgot another HUGE symptom.....GASSSSSS.....
> 
> Omg, from upstairs and downstairs (sorry tmi)
> 
> anyone else have unbeleivable gas...?

Um... yeah. Guilty as charged. If burping and/or farting in the first few weeks was a crime, I'd be in prison for a loooong time. :blush:


----------



## Lish123

Damn repost!


----------



## Lish123

Damn repost! Again!


----------



## flutterbee

Lmao!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Oh geez the gas scares ME sometimes. I'm like" Oh geez, sorry" to my hubby! LOL


----------



## firstymemommy

For sure!!! Gas is just coming out so much i stopped excusing myself hahaha. I got wind both ways. the constant grazing and thirst isnt helpful either :) 

I had vivid dreams and insomnia for about 3 weeks now bt now i am kinda sleeping more through the night. yay!!

boobs are hurting more and more by the day and nausea too.

Honestly i am jus useless i am awake and alert bt dont want to move or do a thing!

Still peeing alot and suffering numb limbs bt other than all of that. i have started to expect, welcome, and more peacfully endure any and all symptoms!

Which is weird considering all my life i over focus and worry and freak out bt since my bfp ive been just going with the flow effortlessly!!!


----------



## Lish123

Okay. I tried typing that once and the screen kept doing this weird reload thing so I tried it again (same repetitive reload thing) and again (same result) and each time, my post didn't appear.

Now, I log off and log back and it's there 3 times. Whoops. My bad. :blush:


----------



## Lish123

Crownjewelz said:


> Oh geez the gas scares ME sometimes. I'm like" Oh geez, sorry" to my hubby! LOL

I'm not even kidding you, my gas spooked the dog the other night. My hubby finds it hilarious, which makes it even worse. Oh, the shame. I hate even burping in front of anyone normally but all bets are apparently off until mid to late April, I guess.


----------



## flutterbee

LOL you ladies are cracking me up! It's so good to know I am not the only one with horrible gas these last few weeks! Grazing on food all day and I have never drunk so much water in my ENTIRE life! Water, water, water. Thirsty all the time, peeing all the time!

Ahhh but I don't mind as long as its a healthy 9 months!

Of course, DH might mind the gas - haha. He has been teasing me about it! :dohh: lol


----------



## cre8ing

Congrats to all!

I am due with my 1st 4/23/12 (after a prior history of IF). I am so happy that I can actually get PG and feel so very blessed. I have had sore bbs since ovulation. I have some random cramps/stretchy feelings. And I am very tired today. I have felt a little more tired in general but today it's more. Oh, and I can't sleep through the night but have to get up and pee. 

I see my NP 8/29 as I already had an appt. set. She isn't doing the u/s though 'til 9/26 but DH will be there for that and I will be 10 weeks.

I told my mum already. After 8/29 we may tell other close family but are waiting until 12 weeks to tell others.


----------



## FrogLady

lily28 said:


> I had a small cramp, period pain like one a few nights ago. I was scared shitless, and the same night I had a dream of having some blood and was crying in my sleep. I guess it is my way of dealing with scary stuff... I suppress them so deep I only deal with it in my dreams.

I've had period cramps too, usually occurring at night. What a terrible dream and glad it was only that-a dream!! Today I had first nausea fling, yucky:wacko: . Due April 23rd and it's our first!


----------



## pbl_ge

cre8ing said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> I am due with my 1st 4/23/12 (after a prior history of IF). I am so happy that I can actually get PG and feel so very blessed. I have had sore bbs since ovulation. I have some random cramps/stretchy feelings. And I am very tired today. I have felt a little more tired in general but today it's more. Oh, and I can't sleep through the night but have to get up and pee.
> 
> I see my NP 8/29 as I already had an appt. set. She isn't doing the u/s though 'til 9/26 but DH will be there for that and I will be 10 weeks.
> 
> I told my mum already. After 8/29 we may tell other close family but are waiting until 12 weeks to tell others.

Congrats and welcome to the thread, cre8! We're just a couple of years behind you and your DH: 35/40 (well, that's where will be in a few months). I'll also be getting my scan right around the same time as you, on 9/24. Any ideas for how we'll stay sane before then? :wacko:


----------



## wannabwatkins

My nauseaousness in the morning is all bc of my gas.....haven't gotten sick yet almost wish somedays I would tomorrow is 8 weeks


----------



## flutterbee

cer8ing and FrogLady - I am also due April 23rd! :happydance:


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Hi all! :)

I'm new here, but I am also due my first baby in April...my DD is April 3rd :)

I'm having LOTS of morning sickness...except its not so much in the morning as all day long! I'm off all food, which sucks coz I'm hungry all of the time :(


----------



## pbl_ge

Ladies! Learn from my fail: 

Put snacks in your purse or bag. This morning is the orientation for the new students at my school, and I thought the schedule said we were going to have breakfast. It didn't. We were having "Breakfast beverages." I started getting pale and shaky in front of students and my colleagues. Finally got a break after three hours, and I barely made it back to my office where I have high protein pretzels and energy bars. I thought I was going to pass out in between the buildings. From now on I'll be keeping at least two energy bars and maybe some dried fruit in my bag. 

:hugs: to one and all!


----------



## Mandyblur

Just wanted to say good luck to you all on your first bundle of joy. A first pregnancy is always the best and the worst at the same time filled with hundreds of questions and lots of worries, but at the end you have a beautiful baby in your arms that will literally take your breath away.

good luck ladies and enjoy every bit of your pregnancy, even the bad symptoms because you really do miss being pregnant once its over xxxx


----------



## soy

Hi all I'm new here my due date is 20 April so nervous,got nausea cramps and this weird tingling in my hands like electricity,has anyone else had this???.its weird


----------



## nimbec

soy i've had pins and needles or something very simular...hope this helps!


----------



## firstymemommy

I have it too, It doesnt last long but it occurs a bit. :)


----------



## flutterbee

I don't have any pins and needles but since I found out I was PG, I have had sneezing fits 3 or 4 times a day - every single day! I don't see how this could be linked but I thought it was weird and worth mentioning! lol :kiss:


----------



## soy

Ya it goes away and comes all of a sudden,thank god I'm not the only one,Im trying to remember when it started as I don't no if it was a bleed in July I had r not,and my doc didn't seem to care he just added up from then when I could be further on .. I could scream


----------



## MrsMoose

Hi ladies

I'm due 23rd April with my first after my 1st round of IVF :) At the moment I have really sore (and BIG!) boobs and incredibly tired and cramping every now and again. No morning sickness, but I have gone off sweet things and wanting more savoury things, which is weird for me as I've got a big sweet tooth!

I'm also really nervous, I also keep feeling like I need to keep checking for blood when I go to the loo. I've had 2 ectopics previously so I'm just so nervous, but my sweet DH keeps reminding me that I feel different to before and that my body knows what to do. I hope I can stay as positive as he is.

Hope you're all well :)

Carmen. xx


----------



## flutterbee

Welcome MrsMoose!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! I am also due April 23rd with my first! I know what you mean about being nervous and checking for blood every time you go to the bathroom. I keep telling myself to stay calm and stress free as much as possible and that it will all be okay. It's good that we all have one another here!

I see you got your BFP on Aug. 10th! Me too! I woke my husband up at 5:30am with the result hahaha!

Good luck to you!! :thumbup:


----------



## AmandaJJ

Hi all, I am 6 weeks and 4 days and due in April :) just anxious because I have only spoken with the midwife on the phone and won't hear from her again until 10 weeks with an appointment for a 12 week scan. Is this normal? Just feels weird that I haven't had a doctors or midwife appointment or anything. EEEEK


----------



## lily28

I thought I would escape nausea, or have very limited small waves of nausea. 

Ha! It came with a vengeance today... :growlmad:

And of all days the most busy one : I attended a funeral full of relatives :wacko: Not only I was feeling awful , I couldn't say anything as it is still a secret... Blehhh!




AmandaJJ said:


> Hi all, I am 6 weeks and 4 days and due in April :) just anxious because I have only spoken with the midwife on the phone and won't hear from her again until 10 weeks with an appointment for a 12 week scan. Is this normal? Just feels weird that I haven't had a doctors or midwife appointment or anything. EEEEK

Amanda congrats! It is normal, most doctors/midwives are seeing healthy women around 10w... They see you earlier only if you haver a problem :winkwink: Or if you are super insistent.


----------



## AmandaJJ

Hello, good that you've got your scan booked. I'm 6w and 4days and haven'y had a scan scheduled yet. The midwife said she wont be in touch with me until 10 weeks - so anxious!


----------



## flutterbee

AmandaJJ said:


> Hi all, I am 6 weeks and 4 days and due in April :) just anxious because I have only spoken with the midwife on the phone and won't hear from her again until 10 weeks with an appointment for a 12 week scan. Is this normal? Just feels weird that I haven't had a doctors or midwife appointment or anything. EEEEK


Welcome Amanda and congratulations!!!

I think the 10-12 week range is pretty common from what I have read online. Good luck to you and I hope to see you around more!


----------



## lily28

I have my 1st appointment and scan next week on the day I enter my 7th week. I think the doc agreed to see me because he knows my in laws personally (they go on vacay together)....


----------



## flutterbee

lily28 said:


> I have my 1st appointment and scan next week on the day I enter my 7th week. I think the doc agreed to see me because he knows my in laws personally (they go on vacay together)....

I guess it could also depend on the doctor maybe? I had a scan on Wednesday - we thought I was 6 weeks but turns out I am only 5 weeks but we could see the yolk sac and nothing more. She scheduled me to come back next Thursday which would be 6w2d, to see if we can hear a heartbeat yet. Nervous bc I want to hear it so bad!

So I am wondering if it's really dependent on each doctor and when they normally do it in their practice?! :shrug:


----------



## AmandaJJ

lily28 said:


> I thought I would escape nausea, or have very limited small waves of nausea.
> 
> Ha! It came with a vengeance today... :growlmad:
> 
> And of all days the most busy one : I attended a funeral full of relatives :wacko: Not only I was feeling awful , I couldn't say anything as it is still a secret... Blehhh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda congrats! It is normal, most doctors/midwives are seeing healthy women around 10w... They see you earlier only if you haver a problem :winkwink: Or if you are super insistent.

thanks so much Lily, thats good to hear. Congratulations to you too and sorry about the funeral x


----------



## AmandaJJ

flutterbee said:


> Welcome Amanda and congratulations!!!
> 
> I think the 10-12 week range is pretty common from what I have read online. Good luck to you and I hope to see you around more!

Thanks loads and congratulations to you too. It's just an anxious time and I'm probably overly paranoid as one of my best friends has had 6 miscarriages bless her. x


----------



## pbl_ge

Well, Lily, despite your awful day, do you feel better having had real nausea now? :)


----------



## pbl_ge

PS. A lot of new people have joined up recently, and I've lost track of folks! Congrats to everyone and good luck for a H&H 9!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## cre8ing

I find it a bit difficult to keep track of ppl but hopefully over time will get a better sense.

I am hoping the Mayo Clinic Guide comes in this wknd. and I can start reading it. I am hoping some informative reading will help me know what is going on in my body over the next few weeks/months. And that will help keep me sane while waiting for u/s and whatnot.

I called my insurance company today and it looks like they cover the birthing center so I am going to do more research on midwives and the center.


----------



## flutterbee

cre8ing said:


> I find it a bit difficult to keep track of ppl but hopefully over time will get a better sense.
> 
> I am hoping the Mayo Clinic Guide comes in this wknd. and I can start reading it. I am hoping some informative reading will help me know what is going on in my body over the next few weeks/months. And that will help keep me sane while waiting for u/s and whatnot.
> 
> I called my insurance company today and it looks like they cover the birthing center so I am going to do more research on midwives and the center.

I've been looking at the Mayo Clinic book too and thinking about ordering it. My husband is looking for a book too, that helps the husband understand what all is going on and that doesn't speak in all medical terms lol. If anyone has any suggestions on that end, please let me know :)


----------



## firstymemommy

Im in the U.S and i am looking into birthing centers which i will use with or without medicare assistance..


----------



## pbl_ge

I've got the Mayo book. It's pretty good. Anyone have others they recommend?


----------



## lily28

cre8ing said:


> I find it a bit difficult to keep track of ppl but hopefully over time will get a better sense.
> 
> I am hoping the Mayo Clinic Guide comes in this wknd. and I can start reading it. I am hoping some informative reading will help me know what is going on in my body over the next few weeks/months. And that will help keep me sane while waiting for u/s and whatnot.
> 
> I called my insurance company today and it looks like they cover the birthing center so I am going to do more research on midwives and the center.

I got the Mayo clinic guide (through Kindle) a few days ago, it is a good read and doesn't freak you out. The Mayo clinic stuff is the only thing I allow DH to read too because we easily get carried away and dig deep for obscure studies etc and get all freaked out.:dohh:

Very lucky that your insurance covers the bithing center. I recently found out my insurance covers nothing that a normal pregnancy would include. Everything will come out of our pockets. Except if we have complications/emergencies etc.:growlmad:


----------



## lily28

pbl_ge said:


> Well, Lily, despite your awful day, do you feel better having had real nausea now? :)

Indeed I do have a mind at ease, but a queasy stomach. I actually discovered what makes me queasy.:wacko: => Sugary drinks. I couldn't drink any wine of course and asked for an orange juice but the waitress brought me a Fanta orange. I gulped it down and probably messed up my blood sugar so much I was severely nauseous, like my knees were shaking and I was sweating, and feeling cold and wanted to vomit all over the place. Plus I couldn't have a my usual between the meals snacks. I think the key (for me at least) is keeping my blood sugar stable.:thumbup:


----------



## flutterbee

Hi ladies :) 
I am having quite the bout of nausea today it seems. For the past three weeks I have had it off and on in small spurts but normally a couple saltines and a pieces of fruit takes care of it but today I am really feeling it much stronger. I wonder if it's because I am getting closer to 6 weeks now. I am 5w3d today. From what I read most morning sickness doesn't hit until around the 6 week mark and like I said mine has been fairly subtle up until today. I can leave work in two hours, that should help haha. Leaving work does wonders for the mind and body :rofl:

Also, thanks everyone for the feedback on the Mayo Clinic book. I am going to purchase it. I just can't decide if I should get the real book for the kindle version, lol! Decisions, decisions lol!


----------



## readerwriter

I'm expecting my first with an estimated due date of April 4! Super nervous but it's good to know I'm not alone :)


----------



## readerwriter

And +1 on the Mayo Clinic book!


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi reader! :hi: Good to see you on this forum! How are you feeling? Everything going okay now?


----------



## Srbn7

Hi ladies, I got my bfp on Thursday my edd is 25th April going by my lmp. I've got a doctors appointment booked for Wednesday morning, not sure what to expect, I live in Hertfordshire uk, can anyone tell me what will happen? 

My symptoms currently are: sore boobs, and already look larger/fuller, achy crampy stomach, had a couple of dizzy spells, and I'm need to pee a little more often, I'm also feeling hungry in the middle of the night?? Lol
xXx


----------



## jodey0205

I am due April 28th. This is my 3rd child. I have a 13 yo girl and a 11 yo boy. We needed a tubal reversal to have this one. It has been 5 months since the surgery and we are BFP! I am scared, I have a cervical cerclage scheduled in October because I have an incompentent cervix. I am scared but I have had two kids while I had the same problem. 
My boobs are sore and I am having vivid dreams. I check to make sure I have not bled everytime I go to the restroom. I am expearincing twinging in my tummy and I have a log way to go. Men have it soooo easy.


----------



## pbl_ge

Congrats Srbn and Jodey!

How is everyone else doing? I still have no m/s (I think I mentioned my mother never had any, so I'm not sure if I'll get any), and I'm having a hard time not settling into thinking that this will happen! I know I'm still at elevated m/c risk because we're older, but I just feel so damned healthy! I even worked out a couple of times, which seemed to help with the backache. So I'm constantly having to remind myself how early I am. 

How about y'all?


----------



## readerwriter

pbl_ge said:


> Hi reader! :hi: Good to see you on this forum! How are you feeling? Everything going okay now?

Hi there! I am doing pretty well. I had some spotting yesterday for the first time in weeks. I think I'll feel better once I've had my first ultrasound - which is tomorrow! I plan to tell my parents and siblings if they hear the heartbeat and everything looks good. How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## pbl_ge

readerwriter said:


> pbl_ge said:
> 
> 
> Hi reader! :hi: Good to see you on this forum! How are you feeling? Everything going okay now?
> 
> Hi there! I am doing pretty well. I had some spotting yesterday for the first time in weeks. I think I'll feel better once I've had my first ultrasound - which is tomorrow! I plan to tell my parents and siblings if they hear the heartbeat and everything looks good. How are you doing? :flower:Click to expand...

Whoohoo! Good luck tomorrow, reader! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello ladies, we got our BFP on Friday 8/17. Our edd is May 1, 2013. 

My symptoms currently are: sore boobs, I had a soem dizzy spells yesterday. I notice that I have feeling hungry in the middle of the night.

I hope everyone is enjoying there first trimester!!


----------



## wannabwatkins

Had my 2nd u/s Friday heartbeat is 156, and baby is long for 8 wks but thats to be expected with mom being 5'9 n dad 6'4, I'll post pics later.


----------



## Bjs2005

Congrats everyone! Wannab-can't wait to see your pics! How exciting! I can't wait until my next ultrasound...it's not until Sept. 13! It seems forever away! 

With this being my first and me not really knowing what to expect, I am always expecting the worst. I keep worring I am going to miscarry or have a mmc by the time I go into my next scan. This past weekend I was feeling pretty well and it was worrying me, but last night ms came back and is lingering into this morning...thank goodness! ;) 

DH and I are thinking about telling our parents this coming weekend. It makes me nervous to tell anyone in case anything bad happens before the next scan, but I just don't think I can wait any longer to tell them. We will wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone else, though. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## flutterbee

Morning ladies!

It is so exciting hearing everyone's wonderful stories!! :happydance:

I am getting my second u/s on Thursday. I will be 6w2d at that time. The Dr. is hoping to hear a heartbeat. I really hope that we do hear one! I want to tell my dad and my DH parents so badly but we want to hear that little heartbeat first!

Welcome and good luck to all of the mommies in this thread! I am at work and can't properly read through the thread right now but I wanted to wish you all a healthy and happy 9 months! :)


----------



## GotMommyGlow

Hey Sissy! Congradulations!!! I just found out I am pregnant yesterday, and I think my due date should be around the beginning of April 2013!! You're Not Alone!! Lets share our excitement (and fears) Together!!


----------



## Crownjewelz

Had my first scan today and it went really well. Had it done abdominally and we could see baby perfectly. Heart beat 167 and we could see it fluttering on the screen. So amazing!!! Im right on target at 7 weeks 2 day.


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats everyone!!!!! I'm 5w1d expecting my first April 30th!!!!


----------



## tccjonesbaby1

Hey girls! Had my first scan yest! Baby looks great- measured 8w3d and i was 8w6d....we got to hear the heartbeat!!! A strong 177 bpm!!!! The doc came in and found a small ovarian cyst :( hopefully everything is ok.....


----------



## maybesoon

tcc, the doc didn't tell you that was normal? My obgyn told me it was normal to have a small cyst while pregnant (I get them all the time & have had surgery for them). She said it carries the hormones, etc. & your baby needs it to live.


----------



## wannabwatkins

I had my 2nd scan Friday baby is measuring long but heart was 156 bpm


----------



## alicat17

I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my first. Due April 17, 2013. So far, my only symptoms are being really tired, and having sore breasts. I too have an unreasonable fear of miscarriage, even though my mother and sister had no problems. We've told our parents and my sis and brother, but are waiting for that 12 week mark to tell our friends and the rest of our family. I swear, the days can't go fast enough! I just really need to pass that benchmark to feel 100% confident. Trying not to stress, but it's HARD!!!


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats alicat!!!


----------



## flutterbee

Congrats alicat and welcome!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:

I am going for my 6 week u/s at 2pm today. So anxious and so nervous! Come on little heartbeat, let us know you are there! :)


----------



## maybesoon

flutterbee said:


> Congrats alicat and welcome!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am going for my 6 week u/s at 2pm today. So anxious and so nervous! Come on little heartbeat, let us know you are there! :)

awww flutterbee how exciting!!! Best of Luck! Can't wait to see some pics!!!! Keep us posted on how it goes!!!!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi Ladies,

Just found out this week that I am pregnant again (previous ended in MC)
According to my calculations i'll be due around the 28th April!

Fingers crossed for sticky's for everyone :)


----------



## maybesoon

ChelliBelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just found out this week that I am pregnant again (previous ended in MC)
> According to my calculations i'll be due around the 28th April!
> 
> Fingers crossed for sticky's for everyone :)

awww Congrats & Welcome!!!! Here's to Happy & Healthy pregnancies to us all!!!


----------



## flutterbee

Hey everyone! Sorry it has taken me so long to post about my Dr. visit for my 6 week u/s! We were so busy last night letting family know our little secret :winkwink:

The visit for my 6 week u/s went very good! We saw a heartbeat immediately! It was just the most amazing thing ever!! The heartbeat was 133bpm which we perfect she said. We go back on Sept. 19th and so far all is well!! We got four photos, so here is one now. You can't see much but I know our little polliwog is there :happydance:

[URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/babybp.jpg/][IMG]https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7946/babybp.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## maybesoon

flutterbee said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry it has taken me so long to post about my Dr. visit for my 6 week u/s! We were so busy last night letting family know our little secret :winkwink:
> 
> The visit for my 6 week u/s went very good! We saw a heartbeat immediately! It was just the most amazing thing ever!! The heartbeat was 133bpm which we perfect she said. We go back on Sept. 19th and so far all is well!! We got four photos, so here is one now. You can't see much but I know our little polliwog is there :happydance:
> 
> [URL=https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/9/babybp.jpg/][IMG]https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/7946/babybp.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

awww that is so awesome! So glad to hear you little bean is doing good!!! Can't wait to see more pics as the time flies by!!!


----------



## simplymuff

Hi ladies, I am due on April 27th 2013. I have my second scan on Thursday to see the heart beat. I had my first one a week ago to make sure the baby was in the right place. It was but couldnt see a heart beat or anything yet. Im very excited! I have absolutely no symptoms except I am very tired. I am hoping it just has not hit me yet... BUT it makes me so scared! :O


----------



## misspriss

Hey I am pregnant with my first EDD is 4/24/13 according to LMP. I may have ovulated late though which may push me into early May, we will see after my first scan. They have me booked for my scan and bloods September 18th which seems awfully far away but I keep thinking we can see better on a later scan.


----------



## maybesoon

Congrats & Welcome ladies!!! 

misspriss my scan is set for September 13th & like you it seems like forever away. I keep trying to find things to do to try & keep my mind off it, but nothing is working! I had symptoms really early in the 3rd & 4th weeks, but nothing at all this week other than a bit more tired than usual. It scares me a bit, but I think it's normal to have symptoms come & go in the early stages. 

Wishing everyone a h & h pregnancy!


----------



## misspriss

I don't really have too many symptoms either, sore boobs and tired. Especially tired after lunch. For some reason, no matter what I eat, I am tired after lunch. Also pooping extra often, but it's better than being constipated, no? :haha:


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello all April mommies.. I can finally say I have a better EDD. Went for my scan yesterday and saw our little peanut and heard the heartbeat for the first time ever. What an AMAZING feeling. I cried! lol:dohh:
We are beyond ecstatic and can't wait to watch this little bundle of joy grow inside. 
I am about 7 weeks and due on or around April 21, 2013 :D


----------



## Spot

I might be! I am hoping I am :) Just waiting for more tests!


----------



## maybesoon

SweetAngel84 said:


> Hello all April mommies.. I can finally say I have a better EDD. Went for my scan yesterday and saw our little peanut and heard the heartbeat for the first time ever. What an AMAZING feeling. I cried! lol:dohh:
> We are beyond ecstatic and can't wait to watch this little bundle of joy grow inside.
> I am about 7 weeks and due on or around April 21, 2013 :D

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SweetAngel84

maybesoon said:


> SweetAngel84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all April mommies.. I can finally say I have a better EDD. Went for my scan yesterday and saw our little peanut and heard the heartbeat for the first time ever. What an AMAZING feeling. I cried! lol:dohh:
> We are beyond ecstatic and can't wait to watch this little bundle of joy grow inside.
> I am about 7 weeks and due on or around April 21, 2013 :D
> 
> Congrats!!!!!Click to expand...


H&H 9 months to you hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsM423

flutterbee said:


> Congrats alicat and welcome!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am going for my 6 week u/s at 2pm today. So anxious and so nervous! Come on little heartbeat, let us know you are there! :)

Im from Savannah too! I am 6 weeks and 5 days my tracker is a day off. I am due the 27th of April according to my lmp. My OBGYN in Savannah wont see me till next week when I will be 8 weeks how are you going in at 6? lol I hate waiting lol


----------



## daniellex27

This will be my first baby! I'm currently 7 weeks (counting from last af) and from those calculations, my due date will be April 24th :D


----------



## ecavey

Hello! Congratulations to you all!

This is our first and it's due the day after our 1st wedding anniversary on the 22nd April 2013. MS for me is just nausea if i'm not constantly full or snacking. no sore boobs, no tiredness, no cramps of any sort. just cm now and again!

i get scared as so many of my close friends have mc just before the 12week mark. we had a 6 weeks scan and everything looked healthy and will wait till after our 12 week scan to tell the world :happydance:fingers crossed everything goes well!

still can't quite believe i'm pregnant and about to be a mother. i think it will really hit me when we see the baby at the 12 week scan. right now the Sprout app makes our bub look like an alien!


----------



## flutterbee

MrsM423 said:


> flutterbee said:
> 
> 
> Congrats alicat and welcome!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am going for my 6 week u/s at 2pm today. So anxious and so nervous! Come on little heartbeat, let us know you are there! :)
> 
> Im from Savannah too! I am 6 weeks and 5 days my tracker is a day off. I am due the 27th of April according to my lmp. My OBGYN in Savannah wont see me till next week when I will be 8 weeks how are you going in at 6? lol I hate waiting lolClick to expand...

You are in Savannah too?? WOW! This is awesome! My OBGYN actually saw me at 5 weeks, then 6 and seeing me again on the 19th. My Dr. is with Candler. Once I called to say I got a pos. test result she wanted to see me. 

Oh my counter is off by 3 days lol I am 7 weeks and 6 days now :)

I am so excited you are in Savannah! lol


----------



## MrsM423

flutterbee said:


> MrsM423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flutterbee said:
> 
> 
> Congrats alicat and welcome!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :thumbup:
> 
> I am going for my 6 week u/s at 2pm today. So anxious and so nervous! Come on little heartbeat, let us know you are there! :)
> 
> Im from Savannah too! I am 6 weeks and 5 days my tracker is a day off. I am due the 27th of April according to my lmp. My OBGYN in Savannah wont see me till next week when I will be 8 weeks how are you going in at 6? lol I hate waiting lolClick to expand...
> 
> You are in Savannah too?? WOW! This is awesome! My OBGYN actually saw me at 5 weeks, then 6 and seeing me again on the 19th. My Dr. is with Candler. Once I called to say I got a pos. test result she wanted to see me.
> 
> Oh my counter is off by 3 days lol I am 7 weeks and 6 days now :)
> 
> I am so excited you are in Savannah! lolClick to expand...



Yup! How crazy is this! My obgyn is at Candler as well. Dr. Helmkins. Im so upset, I called them and said I got a positive and they asked my lmp and said I can't come in for an ultrasound till sept 14. I asked don't you want to do a test or blood test. She said no if your getting a positive at home then most likely you are. We won't see you until your 8 weeks ugh! Waiting to see if my baby is ok is killing me!


----------



## simplymuff

Wow I wonder why they make you wait until 8 weeks? I did mine yesterday at 6 weeks 5 days and saw the heart beat and everything :) it was incredible! Then they are doing another one at 9 weeks. I also got seen before these at 4 weeks and 5 days because I was having a lot of pinching pain... they did an ultrasound and verified everything was fine. :)


----------



## cre8ing

I posted in here awhile back and hope to become a bit more active. I'll give a re-do of me assuming I did it in the 1st place.

This is my 1st PG and I struggled with IF in the past. I have been married to the right guy for 1+ year and we are very excited to be expecting. I of course have some nerves and hope everything is ok. The 1st u/s is booked for next week at 8 weeks (couldn't make the 1 time slot left for this week :growlmad: Then the 1st official NP appt. 9/26 at 10 weeks and she'll do another u/s. Then high risk screening u/s at 12.5 weeks. So great that I get a bunch of u/s's just working on both of us taking off work for all of these appts. 

I have had sore bbs since O and they have grown a bit. And I am tired most of the time. And of course I get up to pee in the middles of the night. I have had some mild nausea and try to keep quick and easy snacks near me at work. I also get hungry often. So I am snacking now and then going to head to the gym for some exercise before I can talk myself out of it. Is anyone else exercising?


----------



## ____ashley___

Hi girls im expecting my 1st on 15th april im 9+3 i was wondering if anybody needed a bump buddy or would like one lol


----------



## FrogLady

Hey Ladies! I love reading everyone's stories! I am 7 weeks 5 days with my first! My symptoms are: sore(growing!) boobies, tired/no energy, constant queasiness yet hungry, mild cramps, going to the bathroom every 2 hours at night, night hunger, increased sense of smell, bulging belly.

I am a teacher, so during the day I keep very busy and I do not notice my symptoms until I sit down or during my prep time! Which is good because I do not want to make it obvious to my 8th graders that I am pregnant until I really start to show.:winkwink: Maybe my angry outbursts are not obvious:-#


----------



## cre8ing

Hey froglady. i am guessing your 8th graders won't pick up on it too quickly. I have very similar symptoms. I call it mild nausea but queasiness may be a better description and I pretty much constantly eat as that feels better. I find when I got to bed earlier I get up to pee after about 2-3 hours and can then sleep for the rest of the night.


----------



## lily28

simplymuff said:


> Wow I wonder why they make you wait until 8 weeks? I did mine yesterday at 6 weeks 5 days and saw the heart beat and everything :) it was incredible! Then they are doing another one at 9 weeks. I also got seen before these at 4 weeks and 5 days because I was having a lot of pinching pain... they did an ultrasound and verified everything was fine. :)

Really depends on the docs when you have your 1st tri u/s. My doc wanted me to get one between 6-8 week. Because there were many misunderstandings I didn't get one as it was hard to find an appointment before Oct. Then last Friday I was at the hospital for paperwork and a young resident took me on the side and gave me my first u/s on the sly on 8+1 :hugs:, he believes that women should get one before the 8w is over. Another doc I saw on Monday told me there is no need for a u/s until I'm 11w!!! :wacko: Every doc I see tells me different things.:growlmad:

Anyway I need a proper u/s with printed pics for my file before the 8 week is completely over so I'm getting it done privately at a diagnostic center today at noon.:happydance:


----------



## simplymuff

Lily28 good luck with you ultrasound today!! :)


----------



## maybesoon

Good Luck today lily!!! Can't wait to see the pic!!!


----------



## LoveBeingMrsF

Hey Everyone! I am new to this forum but desperately need to connect with other pregnant women. I am 7 weeks + 1 and we have not told any family at all, just my DH and I know so far, we are trying to wait til 12 weeks to tell everyone, just to be on the safe side and plus it gives us something to look forward to! But because no one else knows besides my DH and I have been going through my first pregnancy basically alone and googling EVERYTHING! It is nice to read about some of your experiences and symptoms. So far I haven't even been referred to an OBGYN so I have not has an u/s or any medical attention whatsoever, very frustrating! I've had quite a few symptoms though: the worst one: SUPER sore BB's, a little cramping (and twinges) here and there, headaches, leg cramps, queasiness (no vomiting....yet), FATIGUE!!!!!, not sure how I am making it through the days at this point, that is how tired I feel! AND last week I got this weird dark line from under my ribcage to my belly button, it faded the next day, came back and then left again and hasn't returned, I googled it and it said it was a linea negra, anyone else out there get that???


----------



## maybesoon

LoveBeingMrsF said:


> Hey Everyone! I am new to this forum but desperately need to connect with other pregnant women. I am 7 weeks + 1 and we have not told any family at all, just my DH and I know so far, we are trying to wait til 12 weeks to tell everyone, just to be on the safe side and plus it gives us something to look forward to! But because no one else knows besides my DH and I have been going through my first pregnancy basically alone and googling EVERYTHING! It is nice to read about some of your experiences and symptoms. So far I haven't even been referred to an OBGYN so I have not has an u/s or any medical attention whatsoever, very frustrating! I've had quite a few symptoms though: the worst one: SUPER sore BB's, a little cramping (and twinges) here and there, headaches, leg cramps, queasiness (no vomiting....yet), FATIGUE!!!!!, not sure how I am making it through the days at this point, that is how tired I feel! AND last week I got this weird dark line from under my ribcage to my belly button, it faded the next day, came back and then left again and hasn't returned, I googled it and it said it was a linea negra, anyone else out there get that???

Congrats & Welcome! I'm at 7w1d & I don't have a line, but that doesn't mean it won't appear! Apparently it's pretty common from what I have heard so no worries!!!


----------



## simplymuff

LoveBeingMrsF said:


> Hey Everyone! I am new to this forum but desperately need to connect with other pregnant women. I am 7 weeks + 1 and we have not told any family at all, just my DH and I know so far, we are trying to wait til 12 weeks to tell everyone, just to be on the safe side and plus it gives us something to look forward to! But because no one else knows besides my DH and I have been going through my first pregnancy basically alone and googling EVERYTHING! It is nice to read about some of your experiences and symptoms. So far I haven't even been referred to an OBGYN so I have not has an u/s or any medical attention whatsoever, very frustrating! I've had quite a few symptoms though: the worst one: SUPER sore BB's, a little cramping (and twinges) here and there, headaches, leg cramps, queasiness (no vomiting....yet), FATIGUE!!!!!, not sure how I am making it through the days at this point, that is how tired I feel! AND last week I got this weird dark line from under my ribcage to my belly button, it faded the next day, came back and then left again and hasn't returned, I googled it and it said it was a linea negra, anyone else out there get that???

Hi and congrats! :) I don't have a line. But I think the linea negra is very common in pregnancys. But also, I have read that skin discoloration can also occur from lack of folic acid... Don't know if that could be the case. Its something i would probably ask the doctor about. I hope you get to see an ob gyn soon! :)


----------



## Cherrybump

I had my first scan and im now in the month ive moved from 22 march to the 8th apirl :D. i only lost 2 weeks but thats ok. So hello to all the aprils mummies. Oh and this is my first one to xxxxx


----------



## bazzb

HI

I am 10 weeks 5 days and due april 4th:)
Congrats to everyone


----------



## lily28

simplymuff said:


> Lily28 good luck with you ultrasound today!! :)




maybesoon said:


> Good Luck today lily!!! Can't wait to see the pic!!!

Thanks girls!

Here it is: my 2cm cuteness!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







atribb.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lily28

LoveBeingMrsF said:


> Hey Everyone! I am new to this forum but desperately need to connect with other pregnant women. I am 7 weeks + 1 and we have not told any family at all, just my DH and I know so far, we are trying to wait til 12 weeks to tell everyone, just to be on the safe side and plus it gives us something to look forward to! But because no one else knows besides my DH and I have been going through my first pregnancy basically alone and googling EVERYTHING! It is nice to read about some of your experiences and symptoms. So far I haven't even been referred to an OBGYN so I have not has an u/s or any medical attention whatsoever, very frustrating! I've had quite a few symptoms though: the worst one: SUPER sore BB's, a little cramping (and twinges) here and there, headaches, leg cramps, queasiness (no vomiting....yet), FATIGUE!!!!!, not sure how I am making it through the days at this point, that is how tired I feel! AND last week I got this weird dark line from under my ribcage to my belly button, it faded the next day, came back and then left again and hasn't returned, I googled it and it said it was a linea negra, anyone else out there get that???

I've heard of the dark line on the belly, but to be honest I've never seen it on another woman and I don't have it. I do have more freckles on my upper arms though. I hear melanin is increased during pregnancy. Welcome to the thread!



Cherrybump said:


> I had my first scan and im now in the month ive moved from 22 march to the 8th apirl :D. i only lost 2 weeks but thats ok. So hello to all the aprils mummies. Oh and this is my first one to xxxxx

Hey welcome!:flower:



bazzb said:


> HI
> 
> I am 10 weeks 5 days and due april 4th:)
> Congrats to everyone

Congrats to you too!:thumbup:


----------



## emi_obrien

Hello Everyone

According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)

I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!! 

I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?

My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area. 

What are your symptoms so far?

Em xx


----------



## Cherrybump

emi_obrien said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)
> 
> I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!!
> 
> I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?
> 
> My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area.
> 
> What are your symptoms so far?
> 
> Em xx

Hey i had my first scan yesterday and it was amazing. im still buzzing about it. Ive not had many symptoms. Just headaches, tender boobs little cramping and feelign sick which has no pasted. I do get back ache and sore feet when im had work but i stand for 4 hours straight. I'm allowed to sit down but usually there is things on the seat so i just stand lol maybe when my bump gets bigger ill use the seat more


----------



## emi_obrien

Cherrybump said:


> emi_obrien said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)
> 
> I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!!
> 
> I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?
> 
> My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area.
> 
> What are your symptoms so far?
> 
> Em xx
> 
> Hey i had my first scan yesterday and it was amazing. im still buzzing about it. Ive not had many symptoms. Just headaches, tender boobs little cramping and feelign sick which has no pasted. I do get back ache and sore feet when im had work but i stand for 4 hours straight. I'm allowed to sit down but usually there is things on the seat so i just stand lol maybe when my bump gets bigger ill use the seat moreClick to expand...

Oh I bet it was amazing!! I can't wait for mine. How many weeks are you? So annoyed my hospital won't offer a scan with my first appointment, apparently that one is just to take some blood samples/ check health/ weight/ medical history etc. 

Your simptoms sound similar to mine! You may be able to get some kind of back support that will help with standing for a long time too :)


----------



## simplymuff

emi_obrien said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)
> 
> I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!!
> 
> I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?
> 
> My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area.
> 
> What are your symptoms so far?
> 
> Em xx

Hello and welcome!!! :)

I am 7w 5d and I already had my first scan. Everything went well and saw the babies heartbeat. I have pretty much the same symptoms as you minus the backaches. I also have a ton of gas- I am burping like 50 times a day and I never did before. I asked my doctor about not feeling nauseated because I was also very worried. He assured me it's completely normal and that many women never get ms. Enjoy it!


----------



## bazzb

I had my first scan because I had some light spotting. I was 6 weeks 3 days then. We saw a heart beat and fetal pole it was amazing, although it was still quite small then :)


----------



## emi_obrien

simplymuff said:


> emi_obrien said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)
> 
> I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!!
> 
> I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?
> 
> My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area.
> 
> What are your symptoms so far?
> 
> Em xx
> 
> Hello and welcome!!! :)
> 
> I am 7w 5d and I already had my first scan. Everything went well and saw the babies heartbeat. I have pretty much the same symptoms as you minus the backaches. I also have a ton of gas- I am burping like 50 times a day and I never did before. I asked my doctor about not feeling nauseated because I was also very worried. He assured me it's completely normal and that many women never get ms. Enjoy it!Click to expand...

Awh you're so lucky I wish I could have had an early scan, even waiting til next Weds seems ages!! Very pleased everything is OK and you heard the heartbeat, bet that was emotional and amazing! Good to know not having bad ms is not a bad sign, we're the lucky few it seems! :)


----------



## emi_obrien

bazzb said:


> I had my first scan because I had some light spotting. I was 6 weeks 3 days then. We saw a heart beat and fetal pole it was amazing, although it was still quite small then :)

Really glad everything is OK with you, I had some light spotting 2 weeks ago, would have been 6 weeks then so glad to know that's normal xx


----------



## LozzyBlue

This is my first, i'm due on april 18th 2013, i had my first scan at 6 weeks due to some cramping. I'm so nervous cause one or two of my symptoms have gone away (although they appear sometimes)


----------



## Bjs2005

I had my first scan right around 7 weeks, Dr did a dating scan because my cycles are so long and irregular he wanted to find out exactly how far along I was. I go in for my next appt today. I really hope he does an U/S and I get to take a pic home-the little bean should be looking more like a baby now! 

As for symptoms, my ms is starting to subside finally. I still feel a bit nauseous now and 
then, but not like before...maybe there is an end in sight to ms! :) I also don't have the slight cramping and twinges like I did before, only if I move to fast or suddenly do I feel something. It's weird not feeling it, so hopefully time will fly until I can feel the LO kicking inside me!


----------



## Cherrybump

emi_obrien said:


> Cherrybump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emi_obrien said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)
> 
> I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!!
> 
> I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?
> 
> My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area.
> 
> What are your symptoms so far?
> 
> Em xx
> 
> Hey i had my first scan yesterday and it was amazing. im still buzzing about it. Ive not had many symptoms. Just headaches, tender boobs little cramping and feelign sick which has no pasted. I do get back ache and sore feet when im had work but i stand for 4 hours straight. I'm allowed to sit down but usually there is things on the seat so i just stand lol maybe when my bump gets bigger ill use the seat moreClick to expand...
> 
> Oh I bet it was amazing!! I can't wait for mine. How many weeks are you? So annoyed my hospital won't offer a scan with my first appointment, apparently that one is just to take some blood samples/ check health/ weight/ medical history etc.
> 
> Your simptoms sound similar to mine! You may be able to get some kind of back support that will help with standing for a long time too :)Click to expand...



I dunno if that was for me or not lol but im 10wks and 3 days. I think i'm going to have to find something lol because they now have moved me to lower ground floor and there is no seat there :(


----------



## cre8ing

I had my 1st u/s this morning and it was totally amazing! I am measuring 8 weeks 6 days but they won't change the EDD unless I consistently measure 1+ weeks ahead. I am fine with that. We got to see and hear the h/b and take home pics! My scanner doesn't work and I don't have a smartphone so can't share it but it's so cool!


----------



## simplymuff

Congrats cre8ing!!! Happy you got to see the little peanut today! Isn't it amazing!


----------



## ecavey

emi_obrien said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> According to the first day of my last period I am due 25th April 2013. How lovely we're all having spring babies! :)
> 
> I am SO worried and nervous CONSTANTLY!!
> 
> I have my first appointment at Lister Hospital, Stevenage next Tuesday. I have also booked in for a private scan in Harley Street London next Wednesday. I couldn't bring myself to wait another few weeks for the first scan. Anyone else had their first scan yet?
> 
> My symptoms are some headaches, breast fullness/tenderness, slight nausea (wish I was feeling sick as a dog, seems to be like a safety symptom that everything is OK), back back ache but this has subsided this week and slight twinges and pains in my lower abdomen/pelvic area.
> 
> What are your symptoms so far?
> 
> Em xx

Hi Em!

i'm due on the 25th April too! though my dating scan puts me at the 22/23 but i'm going off when i ovulated. 

My MS symptoms have been constant nausea. until today. today i feel ok! maybe it's lifting....

Emily


----------



## maybesoon

I'm so super excited! :happydance: My doctor's appointment couldn't have gone better yesterday! Got to see our little bean. Measuring at 8weeks today! Makes my edd April 26th! We were able to see & hear the heartbeat. Heart rate was 159! I'm pretty sure my own heart stopped at the sound of my baby's! Instant LOVE! Totally makes all the all day sickness totally worth it!
 



Attached Files:







9-13-12 scan3.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## tariro

Congrants on yo BFP.me too I am expecting in april april the 10th. Wish u a hepi n healthy nine months


----------



## misspriss

You guys I am so excited! My scan is just FOUR DAYS away! 9/18 at 1:00 pm...oh yeah.

I don't know how I am going to work at all on Tuesday morning.


----------



## maybesoon

misspriss said:


> You guys I am so excited! My scan is just FOUR DAYS away! 9/18 at 1:00 pm...oh yeah.
> 
> I don't know how I am going to work at all on Tuesday morning.

Good luck working that day! Mine was yesterday & talk about baby brain! I couldn't concentrate to save my life!!! Luckily it was at 1:30 so I really only had to work for 3 1/2 hours since I work an hour from home & my doc....


----------



## justmesap

Now that I've hit the 12 week mark, today is the first day I actually vomited!:cry: What is that about...!? I've been nauseous (among other things) for the past few weeks but never to the point I'd vomit, I was actually quite pleased about it lol. Now today, while I was at work it happened...ugh, it was horrible. I really really hope it's just a one time thing. I was so looking forward to my ms symptoms dying down at this point...I hope I don't experience this for much longer.

On a brighter note, I have my 12 week ultra sound tomorrow.:happydance: I'm very excited and scared at the same time! Hopefully all will be well :)


----------



## cre8ing

That's great maybesoon!

misspriss - so excited for you tomorrow!

justmesap - I hope everything goes well tomorrow. And I hope the vomiting was a 1 time occurrence.

AFM - I was away camping with girlfriends this wknd. and had no nausea. It was great but I worried a bit. It of course came back right before we headed home. Oh well. And I told them. They are my closest friends.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello all you fellow April mommys to be.. How's everyone?

Well, pregnancy has gone smooth so far. I do get the occasional nausea, but have yet to actually have MS.. (fx) lol I have been having trouble with taking my prenatals as they are horrid to swallow and make me gag. So I went to target yesterday and bought their generic brand gummy prenatals.. OMGOSH they are like candy! I could munch on them all day. ha so if any of you ladies want another alternative to those horse pills, try those.. Delicious. Only downside, they don't contain iron, but at least thos vit. aren't as bad to take solo. 

On another note, I woke up with this horrible lower back pain. Runs down my left side mostly although i feel it on both. Makes it so difficult to walk. I hope and pray it's nothing serious and that I may have just slept wrong. Have any of you ladies experienced that and if so, how have you dealt with it?


----------



## DevilsAngel

hey, im due 13th April, day after my partners birthday. First baby and very freakin scared (doesnt help I have a phobia of needles and blood eh?). Had my first scan on the 13th and found out im 9.5 weeks. Got my next scan on 5th of Oct when it will look a little more like a baby and a lot less of a monkey nut haha. 

I seem to be suffering every pregnancy symptom under the sun and im very lucky to have my partner be so supportive, he hasnt bought any ear plugs yet, yay.


----------



## MrsHippo

hi all, I haven't had my scan yet (it's booked for next Wednesday at around 13 weeks). Going by last period dates I am due on 5th April - only the OH's birthday!! Haha 

So far I haven't enjoyed pregnancy one bit. I have been as sick as a dog, had awful headaches, restless nights and overall exhausted.... Amongst other things. My gp put me on anti sickness tablets as I have become dehydrated, if it hasn't improved by tomorrow then I have to be admitted - :( not really what I want happening. I certainly won't be doing this in a hurry anytime soon. I just hope the symptoms start settling as I enter the 2nd trimester and I might finally be able to enjoy it!! *fingers crossed* 

Congratulations to everyone else :O) xx


----------



## misspriss

At my scan they moved my EDD to May 11th, so I'm expecting my first in May! Hope everyone has a happy April!


----------



## justmesap

So I had my scan on tuesday, it was awesome getting to see the baby move around and to get a better image of him/her! The baby wasn't in the right position for most of thetime, so it took ages to get all the measurements and everything else the she was checking for. We eventually had to do a vaginal ultrasound because the baby was just doing its own thing, moving around and what not. Anyway, in the end I got an awesome pic.:happydance:

My due date has been moved back to March 31st now! but who knows, I still might have an April baby :)


----------



## cre8ing

MrsHippo - i hope your m/s subsides and you start feeling better.

misspriss - good luck in May!

justmesap - I am glad you were able to get a good pic and see your baby move!

DevilsAngel - My partner is super supportive as well and it definitely makes this easier.

AFM - My nausea has gone down a bit which is good. I am trying not to worry and am not most of the time. I still have sore bbs and my areolas are darker now. And of course I am tired and get up to pee in the middle of the night. I meet with my NP next Wed. and believe she is doing another u/s. I can't wait! But of course I have to. I keep thinking a co-worker is looking at my belly when we pass by each other. I am trying to make sure to wear things that don't show my tiny belly. DH can tell it's grown but I really don't think others are able to, yet I wonder if she's looking. The funny part is my clothes are too big on me so I think I should be less self-conscious.


----------



## Cherrybump

Hey everyone, i read on another or maybe it was this one further up i cant mind. but they can feel the little one just above the pubic bone.. I tried what they were saying i cant feel nothing lol Unless im doing it wrong :(.. I know i want be seeing a bump for a while yet as im over weight and my belly is like jelly lol.. So ive put off taking a bump pik until later on when i finally notice.

I'm not sure if the sickness has past or if there will be more to come. only been sick 3 times so far and its was all spaced out (sorry for tmi) but ive start to feel sick again lol still get sore boobs from time to time and that stretching/cramping feeling down below. 

counting the days down now til tuesday need to be up early and remember my bottle of water for my next scan i think this is the one where they do the down screening i remember them saying but i cant really remember haha. Anyways i hope everyone else is doing good. and i start to feel little better again soon.

Oh my take away last night wasnt so good either :(


----------



## cre8ing

Cherrybump - good luck at your scan tomorrow. I have one about 12.5 weeks scheduled that checks for Downs Syndrome and something else. Don't worry about TMI as there are lots of changes going on with our bodies and it's good to know others experience things too.

My nausea has decreased a bit which is good but it comes and goes. Getting very tired at times though. I am trying to get into bed earlier at night and mostly manage to do that but not every night.


----------



## Cherrybump

Thank you. yeah mines is for down screening lol i had to asked Ryan ( dad of baby). So early night for the both of us lol


----------



## cre8ing

Seeing the NP tomorrow and hopefully having another u/s and hearing the hb!


----------



## wannabwatkins

Been awhile since I've been on, had my 12 week scan Wed baby was very cooperative and we got a 3d pic.


----------



## Cherrybump

ooh need to post it up lol xx


----------



## wannabwatkins

1) 3d ultrasound 12 w 6 d
2) gender possibly a boy
3) profile[/COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Cherrybump

wannabwatkins said:


> View attachment 486699
> 
> 
> View attachment 486701
> 
> 
> View attachment 486703
> 
> 
> 1) 3d ultrasound 12 w 6 d
> 2) gender possibly a boy
> 3) profile[/COLOR][/FONT]

Omg that 3d one is amazing, congrats hun xx


----------



## wannabwatkins

Thanks! They said most babies dont cooperate so well


Cherrybump said:


> wannabwatkins said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 486699
> 
> 
> View attachment 486701
> 
> 
> View attachment 486703
> 
> 
> 1) 3d ultrasound 12 w 6 d
> 2) gender possibly a boy
> 3) profile[/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> Omg that 3d one is amazing, congrats hun xxClick to expand...


----------



## Bjs2005

Wow! Those are great pics, wannab! Glad to hear everything went so well!


----------



## wannabwatkins

Has anyone started using cocoa butter lotion


----------



## Cherrybump

nope hun but im buying some friday. im starting to get inchy lol


----------



## maybesoon

wannabwatkins said:


> View attachment 486699
> 
> 
> View attachment 486701
> 
> 
> View attachment 486703
> 
> 
> 1) 3d ultrasound 12 w 6 d
> 2) gender possibly a boy
> 3) profile[/COLOR][/FONT]

Love the pics they are awesome!!! 

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## sugaree13

Our first lil peanut is due to arrive april 2nd!! Cannot come soon enough! 

If I didnt think it may actually give daddy a full fledged heart attack (or that he'd never forgive me) id have the PERFECT april fools joke this year! hehe


----------



## Cherrybump

sugaree13 said:


> Our first lil peanut is due to arrive april 2nd!! Cannot come soon enough!
> 
> If I didnt think it may actually give daddy a full fledged heart attack (or that he'd never forgive me) id have the PERFECT april fools joke this year! hehe

Me and the FOB thought it would be funny if i went on the 1st. He's going to tell his mum just for a joke i thought was cruel


----------



## sugaree13

Cherrybump said:


> sugaree13 said:
> 
> 
> Our first lil peanut is due to arrive april 2nd!! Cannot come soon enough!
> 
> If I didnt think it may actually give daddy a full fledged heart attack (or that he'd never forgive me) id have the PERFECT april fools joke this year! hehe
> 
> Me and the FOB thought it would be funny if i went on the 1st. He's going to tell his mum just for a joke i thought was cruelClick to expand...

either of our parents might actually kill us if we did that, too! would be horrible but funny.


----------



## Bjs2005

Cherrybump said:


> sugaree13 said:
> 
> 
> Our first lil peanut is due to arrive april 2nd!! Cannot come soon enough!
> 
> If I didnt think it may actually give daddy a full fledged heart attack (or that he'd never forgive me) id have the PERFECT april fools joke this year! hehe
> 
> Me and the FOB thought it would be funny if i went on the 1st. He's going to tell his mum just for a joke i thought was cruelClick to expand...

Ha ha. I have thought about this myself, as I am due around the 4th.


----------



## wannabwatkins

So I found out someone I know is a few weeks pregnant and it almost makes me feel like it was on purpose BC I am. Ours was planned and we've been together for 7 years got married in May. They are 19 n this is her 2nd


----------



## cre8ing

wannab - cool pics

Is cocoa butter the best to use? Has anyone used it before or gotten recommendations?

AFM - I am doing well. We got to see the baby again last week and heard the hb. I just love that. And then sit and wait and twiddle my thumbs until the next time (which is next Fri.) I am feeling more tired these days and mostly trying to take it easy. I hope in a few weeks to not be so tired. OH has been great with cooking and cleaning and supporting me in getting rest. It has been so nice.

I told my boss yesterday as I had to tell them about a whole bunch more appts. when I will have to take some time off of work. I had wanted to wait to tell him but needed to let them know of the appointments so they can block it off my schedule and not schedule any patients during those times (I am a psychotherapist). He is going to keep it mum and was supportive.


----------



## wannabwatkins

I think cocoa butter works best I just started usingit as well, I was a toothpick before baby just now starting to show.


cre8ing said:


> wannab - cool pics
> 
> Is cocoa butter the best to use? Has anyone used it before or gotten recommendations?
> 
> AFM - I am doing well. We got to see the baby again last week and heard the hb. I just love that. And then sit and wait and twiddle my thumbs until the next time (which is next Fri.) I am feeling more tired these days and mostly trying to take it easy. I hope in a few weeks to not be so tired. OH has been great with cooking and cleaning and supporting me in getting rest. It has been so nice.
> 
> I told my boss yesterday as I had to tell them about a whole bunch more appts. when I will have to take some time off of work. I had wanted to wait to tell him but needed to let them know of the appointments so they can block it off my schedule and not schedule any patients during those times (I am a psychotherapist). He is going to keep it mum and was supportive.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Hello ladies... 
I haven't been on here for some time. 
I hope everyone's baby's are growing to be strong and healthy :winkwink:

So much has happened the last 3 weeks. While I was driving to work, I started to feel this sharp pain in my lower back. At the moment, I just figured I had slept wrong or something. The pain got more intense through out the day and by the time I got home from work I was in tears. I ended up at the ER the following day. They explained that I had a bad kidney infection. :dohh:
Sent me home with antibiotics and a few days of bed rest.
Well pain got better a for a few days, then by that Sat. evening pain had come back and just seemed to magnify in intensity. I was in tears and practically on my knees bc I was unable to stand or walk from how UNBEARABLE the pain was. So my wonderful mother and bf took me to the ER yet again. Infection was no where near gone. They ended up admitting me into L&D and running an IV and antibiotics. They also gave me a low dose of vicodin to help me rest, mind you I had to sleep sitting up bc I couldnt move around without it hurting. Well long story short I followed up with my OB and she told me to continue with by oral meds and be on bed rest for a week. It was probably caused by the extra work my kidneys are putting in with baby in the oven now. She did and US and saw baby and it's little heart beating up a storm. So THANKFULLY baby is good. I have my next appt. on the 18th and hopefully we get to find out what we're having then. With the trouble I'm having so far, my mom and gma have predicted a boy (old wives tale huh) hehe. 

Well I hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## cre8ing

sweetangel - that is a bit scary but I am glad you got good medical care and the baby is doing well.

AFM: I had my 12 week NT test this morning. It was great to see baby again on the u/s moving around and it's heart beating! It is just so reassuring. Our results were really good so that also feels good. I talked to my sis who it due in early April and she said they don't give her the results but wait for her next u/s at about 18 weeks and then do. I am curious what others have experienced that have these tests - whether they get the results right away or later.


----------



## wannabwatkins

Its weird hearing some people only get a few u/s whole 9 months. I have had 3 so far n have 2 more scheduled b4 Dec.


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive only had 2 u/s so far and my third i just received yesterday for my gender scan :) Also got my next midwife app to and so far only seen her twice. I think it different everywhere aint it lol 

Sweetangel: sorry to hear you werent doing to well hope your feeling better and glad baby is ok to.


----------



## SweetAngel84

Thank you ladies... Thank God I'm feeling a whole lot better!

Now I was wondering, have any of you ladies had that "I don't feel pregnant feeling"? I know I've felt that way the last few days. I always read how some women feels all this fluttering and are showing there little bumps. I feel and see none of that. Has me a bit concerned. I mean I don't have cramping or bleeding but just don't know what to think/feel. My next scan is on thurs. I hope I don't drive myself nuts til then!


----------



## Cherrybump

Ive been feeling that way a little to. But this pass week think i jinxed myself and had been sick every morning. This is the first time this week i woke up ok. Just gasy that little mild cramping nothing else


----------



## wannabwatkins

Sorry to hear you guys has morning sickness


----------



## SweetAngel84

Cherrybump said:


> Ive been feeling that way a little to. But this pass week think i jinxed myself and had been sick every morning. This is the first time this week i woke up ok. Just gasy that little mild cramping nothing else

At least I'm not the only one. I don't really have any symptoms other than tender nipples.. But even then they're not as bad as they were before. Hopefully the preggo feeling kicks in soon.. Hope your MS subsides soon too Hun


----------



## Cherrybump

Me to was gutted it came back a little But oh wells it shall be worth it all lol. I wanna buy Doppler to just so i can hear the heartbeat when i feel not pregnant lol


----------



## SweetAngel84

Cherrybump said:


> Me to was gutted it came back a little But oh wells it shall be worth it all lol. I wanna buy Doppler to just so i can hear the heartbeat when i feel not pregnant lol

Omgoodness I was thinking of doing the exact same thing. Lol Idk if they sell them at local stores but I told my bf I wanted to go look for one today


----------

